# Glock .357sig KBooms?



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I've heard of issues with Glocks chambered in .40s&w having catastrophic failures. Do the same failures occur in Glocks chambered for .357sig?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

As long as there are bad reloads/ammunition, kBs will happen on any pistol.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

True I've heard its specifically more prevalent in .40 cals, something to do with case size and pressure. And the unsupported glock chambers add to the problem.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I've put 1000+ rounds thru my G23 - so far no problems.

I've read alot of the hype on 40 cal and problems with the Glock but I think it's all crap rumors myself. If it was a problem I'm sure Glock would have done something about it by now.

Also I don't think Glock offers 357Sig does it?


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

They do offer fullsize, compact and subcompact in .357sig.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Spazz said:


> I've heard of issues with Glocks chambered in .40s&w having catastrophic failures. Do the same failures occur in Glocks chambered for .357sig?


Generally, no. I remember hearing about a few, but they were attributed to re-chambering rounds over and over until the bullet was pushed back into the case, raising pressures. At least one load in this caliber was withdrawn from the market completely after only a few years, with case-neck-tension/bullet-slippage issues rumored to be the cause. No links, sorry.

I had a G32C in that caliber for several years, and only sold it because the ammo was so expensive that I really couldn't afford to shoot it as much as I wanted. Nowadays, I'm paying the same amount for 9mm ammo -- when I can find it.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Just from what I have read on the forums the 357 Glock barrel is supposed to give the best support of the case.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Spazz said:


> True I've heard its specifically more prevalent in .40 cals, something to do with case size and pressure. And the unsupported glock chambers add to the problem.


Actually, it's not a problem. Like any firearm, as long as you use ammo that is correctly made, and don't re-chamber over and over, then they do fine. However, like any firearm, there is a limit as to the amount of over-pressure it can handle.

I think that the lack of case support does lower the upper limit of Glock's ability to handle over-pressure rounds compared to other handguns, but it's a moot point. After all, why would you risk using incorrect loads in _any_ handgun?


----------

